# 2020 Shriners Fishing Tournament



## Shrine Daddy (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## RudyTxDeer (May 5, 2008)

*Shrine Sportsmen 15th Annual Tournament*

The 15th Annual Shrine Sportsmen Fishing Tournament has been cancelled for the 2020 year due to the Virus. The Matagorda Port Authority voted to keep the Harbor closed through May and maybe longer. Most of the other tournaments have been cancelled or rescheduled. We are scheduled for the same dates in 2021.Thanks for your past participation.


----------

